# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  59_Recherche une famille aimante pour Moopie et Finley

## dinedy01

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Cindy Naudin
*Type:* Rat
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 2 ans 2 mois 
*Stérilisé ?* Non
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 59 - Nord
*Situation :* Chez son propriétaire
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0648124844
*E-mail :* naudin.cindy@hotmail.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 50 




 Bonjour,

C'est avec tristesse que je reposte un message ici car nous devons prématurément nous séparer de nos 2 petites rattes Moopie d'environ 3 mois et Finley de 2 mois.
Ayant déjà eu à plusieurs reprises d'autres petites boules de poils, nous avions alors soigneusement préparé leur arrivée avec une cage à 3 étages, hamac, tube, roue et drybed et avions prévu qu'elles puissent s'épanouir dans une pièce dédiée à l'étage. Ma dernière expérience avait été compliquée suite à une grosse réaction allergique aux rats sans poils  :Frown:  et nous souhaitions retenter l'expérience avec des rats "normaux" dans une grande maison et avec lesquels aucune réaction allergique ne s'était encore déclarée jusque là. 

Ce n'est donc pas un problème d'allergie qui nous pousse à faire cette démarche mais l'arrivée surprise d'un bébé. Cela vient donc compromettre le bien-être des 2 petits ratous car la pièce initialement disponible pour elles sera destinée à la chambre du bébé. Nous avons mis la cage dans le salon mais notre chien semble vouloir plus que jouer... ce qui fait qu'il nous est difficile de les sortir de la cage sans "pression" environnante. Je n'aime pas les voir à longueur de temps dans cette cage... C'est pourquoi j'aimerais trouver une famille qui leur permettra de sortir à leur guise et de vivre pleinement leur vie de rat. 

Je préfère envisager une séparation au plus tôt car nous commençons à créer des liens et plus nous attendrons plus il sera difficile pour elles (et pour nous) de vivre la séparation...même si on est d'accord qu'une rupture reste une rupture.

Moopie et Finley sont vraiment adorables. Elles n'ont jamais mordu. Elles sont très curieuses et plus que gourmandes. 

Les frais évoqués dans l'annonce correspondent aux éventuels frais pour la cage.
Je reste disponible pour toutes informations complémentaires. 

Nous vivons dans la métropole Lilloise. 

Bonne soirée !

----------


## Lapin masqué

Bonjour. Avez vous trouvé une solution pour vos ratounes? Elles ont l'air bien mignonnettes  ::  ::

----------


## dinedy01

Bonjour, 
Elles sont adorables oui. Pour l'instant nous réussissons à les sortir mais je suis frustrée de ne pas pouvoir le faire de façon optimale... Elles ne peuvent pas sortir autant qu'elles le veulent à cause des chiens. À l'heure qu'il est le problème n'est donc pas résolu. Elles ne manquent pas d'amour mais de liberté  :Frown: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -


Moopie, la plus aventurière des deux. Elle fait souvent de la roue dans sa cage ce qui me laisse penser qu'elle aurait besoin de plus se dépenser...

----------

